# Tiny White Spots + White oozy stuff?



## AlexXx (Dec 1, 2009)

Alright this is my first post. Im fairly new to tank keeping. I started a 10 gallon with a few female betta, few ghost shrimp and a molly. I played a few bulbs from those packets at petsmart and have gotten a bunch of plants out of them... I also planted a water wisteria and put a marimo moss ball in. The tank is cycled and was before planting occured. Ive had this tank since sept 3. All of a sudden, i am getting this white fluffy fuzzy stuff in my sponge filter and it is hindering the water flow and since that i changed the filter bio bag thing, but now its back. Now to my next problem besides the recent poor filtration. I have discovered there has been a bunch of white fuzzy spots growing on the glass all the way around the tank. I have researched till my brain hurt and i know its not eggs for a snail... which ive read is quite common. They are kinda fuzzy and not hard, i can whipe them off with a sponge, and i do during thrusday water changes.... But its annoying. And also i was just staring at it and saw a tiny little white thing running around! it was the size of a "." and just running around the glass! Im very confused as to what to do about this whole situation. I recently had a few deaths, 2 otos died (i tried to get them to combat these white spots), and 2 female betta died unknown causes, found just laying down on the bottom of the tank...then i got them out and they died shortly later in a cup. But any way, id really like to have to to constantly sponge the glass walls, and clean out the filter/buy a new filter bio bag ever few days... its getting ridiculous. 

Please help! thank you! And im sorry if i did not give enough information, i tried to be as precise as possible. 
-Alex


----------



## Ariel301 (Sep 7, 2009)

It sounds like some sort of fungus or bacterial outbreak to me.

As for the small white thing moving around...It's most likely planaria worms. They become noticeable usually if you are overfeeding your fish, because they have enough to eat then. They aren't harmful, just annoying.


----------



## AlexXx (Dec 1, 2009)

Thanks for your input! What would u suggest i do to stop this though?


----------



## Ariel301 (Sep 7, 2009)

What kind of filter are you using? Maybe you need more water current to help prevent this. Also, do you have any wood in there? New pieces of driftwood usually grow a white fuzzy fungus on them for a while. 

Someone else might be able to add some suggestions, but you could try an anti-fungal medication made for treating sick fish. Walmart or Petsmart as well as local fish stores should carry something inexpensive. I don't know much about medicating tanks because I hardly ever use anything in mine.


----------



## AlexXx (Dec 1, 2009)

I have a Tetra Whisper PF10, i have a baffle also i made out of a water bottle because bettas dont tend to like much current. But not enough water is getting through my filter to even make a current i feel like... I know the fuzz your talking about and im certain its a different kind because i have no driftwood or anything all plastic decore form petsmart and stuff. Ive read it could be Hydra? Its attached to the plants and stuff too a bit.


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

Hydra and copepods were my guess based on what you've described. None are harmful to fish unless you're trying to raise fry (hydra can sometimes catch and eat small fry).

Sounds to me like you may have been overfeeding. Did you routinely check your water parameters?


----------



## Ariel301 (Sep 7, 2009)

Ooh...now that I see the picture it does look like hydra. I was imagining fuzzy clumps of fungus like you'd get on new driftwood.


----------



## Spork (Apr 27, 2009)

See this post: 
http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/general-planted-tank-discussion/87972-these-hyra.html

Follow the link in my first post for dosing on killing off hydra and similar type creatures in your tank. It will also take care of the white worms in the tank.


----------



## AlexXx (Dec 1, 2009)

Thank you so much! augh im so releived to get some help. Ill try to make it out to the store this week and dose on Thursday. Ill let you guys know what happens.


----------

